# Gisburn Forest route, Lancashire



## Jonathan M (28 Nov 2009)

I visited Gisburn Forest trail centre today for the first time, in the company of a mate. 
We parked at the pub in Tosside (yes, it really is called that), which is an extremely bike friendly place, with spangly Hope parts decorating the cafe, and a nice selection of flapjacks, plus a free bike wash.

Starting here meant that we entered the forest from the east, just by following the obvious fire track for about 1/2 mile until we found a route marker and other bikers en route. 

The trails here ride a lot differently than the other man made forest based routes, with a rougher feel and a more natural base to some of the tracks in the northern section, sadly some of these routes had suffered badly due to the massive amounts of rain in recent weeks. A nice change over many of the usual trail centres was the presence of nicely testing singletrack climbs, switching backwards & forward through the forest - a nice change to gaining height on flat boring forest roads and only singletrack descents. Don't worry though, the singletrack downs are there, and again some are different in how they ride, making use of the local stone (either sandstone or gritstone, not sure which) for drop offs and off camber sections. 

The southern section is slightly different, this rides smoother than the north and is more enclosed in parts in the forest. We ended up at the forestry commission car park (tea van here if you need sustenance) after enjoying the many sections of singletrack, some are fast & swoopy, some are more technical, and through the forest there are sections of "north shore" bridging interupting the man made or natural surfaces usually to carry the route over a wet & otherwise impassable area - in short, exactly what raised wooden sections are meant for.

Due to time and dusk it meant a quick road ride from the FC car park back up the hill to the pub, where we sampled the coffee & flapjacks (again) and left with reasonably clean bikes.

All in all it was a nice change from the established trail centres, and speaking to one of the guys responsible at the cafe/pub there is a lot more to come. He described the whole concept as wanting to create a natural feel vs other centres. I'd describe the northern loop as similar to the original bridleway routes in Grizedale Forest (never ridden the NF route so can't comment) and the southern route as slightly more manicured, but maybe they just need some time to bed in more.


----------



## dan_bo (28 Nov 2009)

Nice one. I fancy a go.


----------



## Jonathan M (28 Nov 2009)

dan_bo said:


> Nice one. I fancy a go.



One tip the guy at the pub gave us for next time; when you take the fire road in, you get to an area where they must run forestry operations. He said when you get here turn left rather than keep straight on and this goes down to section leading to the main FC car park, and you can start the route without missing any sections out, we know we missed some out but some of that was due to the time we had left.

Info & map here:
http://www.forestry.gov.uk/pdf/englandnwegisburnbiketrail.pdf/$file/englandnwegisburnbiketrail.pdf


----------



## GilesM (29 Nov 2009)

Sounds good, I've read about the recent work there and would like to try it some time, hopefully get there in the new year.


----------



## Kirstie (29 Nov 2009)

I've never been there - it sounds like it's worth a visit. I love the old Grizedale BWs too.


----------



## trio25 (30 Nov 2009)

It's on my to do list, been there before the new trails were finished so can comment on the pub but not the riding!


----------



## Globalti (30 Nov 2009)

Jonathan M said:


> One tip the guy at the pub gave us for next time; when you take the fire road in, you get to an area where they must run forestry operations. He said when you get here turn left rather than keep straight on and this goes down to section leading to the main FC car park, and you can start the route without missing any sections out, we know we missed some out but some of that was due to the time we had left.
> 
> Info & map here:
> http://www.forestry.gov.uk/pdf/englandnwegisburnbiketrail.pdf/$file/englandnwegisburnbiketrail.pdf



I'm interested in that map but your link doesn't seem to work - can you try again?

Thanks!


----------



## bonj2 (30 Nov 2009)

did you like that tight tree-lined bit on the south loop


----------



## User482 (30 Nov 2009)

I was mtb racing at Gisburn in the early 90s! Sounds like it's changed a fair bit.


----------



## Jonathan M (1 Dec 2009)

Rigid Raider said:


> I'm interested in that map but your link doesn't seem to work - can you try again?
> 
> Thanks!



Works for me when I right click & open in new window - I just went to the FC website and searched Gisburn mountain biking, and it came up among a few other news items there.


----------



## Jonathan M (1 Dec 2009)

bonj2 said:


> did you like that tight tree-lined bit on the south loop



The stuff on the rock based tracks with the two wooden bridges and north shore section? Yes, it was good, the last bermed bit down to the FC car park was nice & fast.

Possibly best part of the day had nothing to do with riding. There was a point when a deer fence ran along the side of the singletrack, quite close at points, and I recall thinking that if I got a handlebar end in the fence I'd be off - and were there really any deer to keep segregated?

Got my answer in no time, when I came around a corner and stood in the middle of the track facing away from me was..........tdahhhhh! A deer! It saw me and flounced off into the woods, so I guess it was used to getting out of the way of mountain bikers!


----------



## Christopher (1 Dec 2009)

Most interesting - I'll pass the info onto a couple of work collegues who do that sort of thing. Thanks
Might have a look myself if/when I get the tourer re-built with low 8sp gears for touring and roughstuffing...


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2009)

I know this is the Mountain Biking and Off-road sub-forum but I think I should point out that the roads in the Gisburn Forest area are fantastic too so tackle some of them while you are there!

There's a Youth Hostel at Slaidburn if you don't want to stop at the pub in Tosside.

You could do these great loops mixing road and off-road:

(Road) Slaidburn, Laythams, (Off-road) Low Fell, Croasdale Fell, Salter Fell, (Road) High/Middle/Low Salter, Wray, Forest of Mewith, then...

either: Tatham Fell, Lamb Fell, Slaidburn

or (longer): Keasden, Bowland Knotts, Gisburn Forest, Slaidburn


----------



## Biscuit (3 Dec 2009)

Top advice ColinJ,

I too stayed at Slaidburn YH on route from the lakes. The pub opposite was spot on for grub. There's a post office with a cash machine as well.

Gisburn trail was excellent, and def worth a second visit as far as I'm concerned. Next time for a longer stay taking in the extra routes ColinJ suggested I reckon.

Don't forget the coffee / flapjack / bacon roll van parked up in the main trial car park. Awesome.

Biscuit


----------

